# induction service and EFI - what is it?



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

i finally got the broken window and dimmer switches fixed at the dealer. i also had them take care of the oil change since it was almost due anyway and the car was already there. but on my list here is a bunch of recommended crap that needs fixing.

left cv boot torn (im getting that fixed for about 100 dollars less at another shop right now).
right cv boot cracked - 189 dollars
transmission hoses to radiator leaking - 183 dollars (that's pretty steep!)
induction service recommended
E,F,I recommended

does anyone know what the induction service is and what E,F,I, is? i didn't get time to ask after i picked up my car yesterday because i had to head back to work. they are charging me 94 dollars for the induction service and 108 dollars for the E,F,I. 

i was getting ready to save money for a first installment payment for a good exhaust. i guess that will have to wait a couple of weeks.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

ladychari701 said:


> i finally got the broken window and dimmer switches fixed at the dealer. i also had them take care of the oil change since it was almost due anyway and the car was already there. but on my list here is a bunch of recommended crap that needs fixing.
> 
> left cv boot torn (im getting that fixed for about 100 dollars less at another shop right now).
> right cv boot cracked - 189 dollars
> ...



Ask them what the heck that is. sounds like some kind of fuel system cleaner and or fuel injctor service. I personally think it's a waste!


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

If the trans cooler hoses are leaking, you should see red fluid on the ground. Get the hose for the trans cooler from an auto parts place, cut it to length, and replace it yourself. It's easy, loosen the hose clamps, pull off the old hose, put the clamps on the new hose, slip on the ends, and tighten the clamps. It may be easiest to put the car on jack stands and remove the lower splash shields to get at the hoses from underneath. 

E, F, I are either Engine, Fuel, Intake filters, or it is Electronic Fuel Injection (EFI) service (injector cleaner, which, btw, is not recommended by Nissan). 

Lew


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> If the trans cooler hoses are leaking, you should see red fluid on the ground. Get the hose for the trans cooler from an auto parts place, cut it to length, and replace it yourself. It's easy, loosen the hose clamps, pull off the old hose, put the clamps on the new hose, slip on the ends, and tighten the clamps. It may be easiest to put the car on jack stands and remove the lower splash shields to get at the hoses from underneath.
> 
> E, F, I are either Engine, Fuel, Intake filters, or it is Electronic Fuel Injection (EFI) service (injector cleaner, which, btw, is not recommended by Nissan).
> 
> Lew


i found out that EFI does stand for Electronic Fuel Injection. And when I went to get an estimate at another place to get the boots repaired, they checked the induction and the fuel injection. they said no need to worry, they are both perfectly fine. 
just saved me 200 bucks...
by the way, the tranny shop i went to is charging me 80 dollars each for the boots to fix, not 189 dollars each. crazy!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

good, Nissan always rips you off. CV boots are an easy fix for most shops. EFI sounds like a waste, it's prolly some cheap injector cleaner you can buy off the shelf. Check out the tranny cooler hoses. They're 2 medium sized hoses connecting to the bottom, driver's side of the radiator, if they're leaking, you can replace those 2 hoses yourself. email [email protected]. He can ship you new hoses and you can install them yourself. YOu'll prolly lose a little fluid during the install, jus fill up about as much as you lose,


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, one piece of advice I want to give you. I've learned to shop for and install most parts myself. If you're not technical enough to install or repair a part, that's ok. Even I'm willing to pay for labor, sometimes. Just come on here if you have a problem, we'll tell you what you need, and where to get it. You can buy the parts cheaper by walking into an autozone or using the classifieds here, or something. Then all you have to do is go to a trusted shop and pay only the labor.

Buying the parts alone then paying for labor alone is usually alot cheaper, then going in blindly and have them come up with their own parts+labor charges. This way, you're kind of telling them what to do. "Install this axle" gives you more power than "I hear a clicking noise" b/c they're going to come up with 50 different things they want to repair with your $$$.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

i got the cheap fuel injector cleaner and cleaned out the injectors myself. the gas seems be flowing by normally again.
i didn't have time to put the tranny hoses in though i would like to have learned to. so i just paid the money to have it done.
since im now currently learning about basic things on my car and some car mods, i also learned that going to the dealer kills your wallet. they probably thought i didn't know what was going on when they gave me that list of extra things "recommended". but thanks to this board and some reasearch, i did the homework.
next project are spark plugs and wires..which im going to do myself. theya re not hard to put in are they?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

ladychari701 said:


> next project are spark plugs and wires..which im going to do myself. theya re not hard to put in are they?


Wires are easy. Get Nissan wires, they are the best. Remove the wires one at a time and replace the one you just removed. That way you can't get them mixed up. 

Spark plugs require some tools. You will need a socket wrench set which has a short extension and a spark plug socket with a rubber retainer inside. You will also need a torque wrench which can read 20 ft.lbs. Get NGK BKR5E-11 plugs. When you install them, get them finger tight, and then use the torque wrench to tighten them to 20 ft.lbs (240 inch lbs.). 

I have found over the years that the first time you do a job like this, the cost of the parts and tools is about what a garage would charge to do the job. Every time you do the job from them on, it only costs for the parts, and eventually you end up with a really good set of tools. 

Lew


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> next project are spark plugs and wires..which im going to do myself. theya re not hard to put in are they?


ok they are extremly easy but do your self a favor and buy the plugs from the dealer (i know you have grown a distaste for the dealer ship as many have) but they stock plugs are the best, and wires, but also go to walmart and buy a gap checker (not sure what its calle) and check your owners manual to get the correct gap :thumbup: then use a plug socket and an extentionand go at it.
edit:......................well damn lew lol


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> but also go to walmart and buy a gap checker (not sure what its called) and check your owners manual to get the correct gap


Feeler gauges :thumbup: .044"


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

BikerFry said:


> Feeler gauges :thumbup: .044"


yes sah :thumbup: thank you for correcting my stupidity


----------

